# Is your cat like this?



## Muzzie (Apr 5, 2011)

Being new on here, I am guilty of not reading more than a few pages back before being distracted by one of my furbabys so i'm sure there are many of these on here that I have just simply missed!

My eldest, a 10 month old tortie has always been rather greedy, however just recently it has elevated to new levels. She had a short stay at a friends house due to a few problems that needed sorting however she was always fed seperate from the other cats in the house due to her cats having different dietary needs to mine - thus no need to compete to eat.

I am getting to the end of my tether, she will constantly whine whenever I am in the kitchen and practically 'race' me if she thinks i'm heading there!
If me or the OH are preparing our own food she will not give in jumping on the worktop and whines when put down, some people would think we didn't feed her the way she behaves!

The house is open plan so keeping her in another room at times can be difficult, is there any way I can stop my kitty being so greedy?!

Thanks


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What are you currently feeding her and how much? Is she visibly overweight or slender?
General advice would be to check the A-Z food lists and choose the best quality that your budget can afford. Dry foods seem to be less satisfying for a lot of cats so adding a top quality high protein wet food into her diet might help. You can also try offering her chunks of raw meat and even a whole raw chicken wing. This should keep her jaws occupied for some time and the meat will keep her feeling satisfied and full for longer.


----------



## Muzzie (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently feeding her Felix - i'm sure that's not the best however my local Pets at Home doesn't really seem to offer a great deal of choice. She has just under half a tin in the morning and the same in the evening, this is what she was on at my friends house and she never had any problems with the whining there.

She is an extremely slender cat, with my 2 four month old sister kittys being greatly heavily than her however this is how she's always been, with them always being quite chunky.

I took her off dry when she was around 4 months old after realising she wasn't very fond of it and if put down she doesn't really touch it.

I am going to have to try the raw meat though as I'm sure all of my kittys will love it! :001_smile:


----------



## Muzzie (Apr 5, 2011)

I've checked out the A - Z Of wet foods and am astonished at how low the percentage of meat in Felix is, no wonder she is so whiny, I'm going to swap them to something which will be so much better for them - just deciding which one I'm going to switch them to as there are a few recommended  

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## proton (Apr 5, 2011)

Just wondered where I can find the A-Z food lists


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

proton said:


> Just wondered where I can find the A-Z food lists


Health & Nutrition section. Top of the page for Wet food, a couple lines down for the dry. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

mine are totally like that they never stop eating

Yesterday they had between them (I have two) 400g of raw
2 pate trays and 3 pouches!!!!!

Bobbins is getting a bit porky but Jo is def an ok weight. They do spend 5 hours a night chasing each other up the stairs every night though!!


----------



## proton (Apr 5, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Health & Nutrition section. Top of the page for Wet food, a couple lines down for the dry.
> 
> Cat Health and Nutrition - Pet Forums Community


Thanks... I will take a look


----------



## Muzzie (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh Cloudy I hope my girls don't turn that greedy! I have 3 and I dread the thought of how much I'd have to spend feeding them at much! 

I'm going to swap mine over to the PAH Purely range as soon as they've finished off the last of their Felix, but then switch them over to something of higher quality when I manage to get some more money coming in!

Thanks for all the excellent help guys


----------

